# Dollface85 that was it at 32+2!! UPDATED with pics on pg.4!



## dollface85

Ill update more tomorrow but Elijah Timothy was born 3/5/13 at 9.31 pm weighing 4 lbs 13 oz, 17 inches tall with an apgar score of 9!
Super fast and intense delivery naturally due to no time for epidural.
Hurt like a b*tch but I'm still here and everyone is healthy!
Pics coming tomorrow!

Thank you all for months of support!

UPDATE:

So for the past few days I hadn't really experienced any significant changes, just felt more uncomfortable like we all do in the third tri, experienced a bit more discharge like 20% more and baby was as active as usual.

On the morning of 3/5 I felt a bit more wet so just incase I googled leaking amniotic fluid and thought thats probably not it but thank god I had my doctors appointment at 3 pm that day!
So I went to work normally and I was training a new employee mainly sitting down. At 1.30 pm I stood up and felt a gush of liquid come out, I wobbled to the restroom, dried myself and thought I'm about to leave for my docs appointment in 30 minutes. But then I gushed again.. and again .. and again. So I called DH and said we should probably go to ER instead of my docs appointment and told him to bring be change of clothes.

Once we got to the ER my yoga pants were completely soaked all the way to my ankles and they took me back immediately. They hooked me to the monitor and his heart rate was perfect and I was having mild contractions that I couldn't really feel but could see my abdomen rising and lowering. By this time it was 3 pm. The doctors examined me and said I definitely broke my waters and baby is either coming today or in the next two weeks. They said they will try to get me to at least 34 weeks but its ultimately up to him. 

They took a sample of my amniotic fluid to test how advanced his lungs were and also gave me the steroid shot to mature the lungs. At this time it was about 5-5.30 pm and DH parents and sister had arrived and I started to have moderate cramps that started to affect my speech, and it was all in my back.
When I first arrived my cervix was closed but now by 7-7.30 I was 1 cm dilated.
They started to get increasingly stronger and I started to ask for pain medication. They checked me again and I was 2-3 cm at around 8 pm.
Once I got to the labor ward from triage they put something in my IV but it only made me feel high didn't help the contractions. At this point I was crying through my contractions and could not breath properly so the lack of oxygen made me throw up. With the next contraction I felt the need to push so they checked me again and I was 5 cm at 8:50 pm. At this point the called in the epidural that I was BEGGING for lol, but with the next contraction at 9 when I really felt the need to push I was at 10 cm!! They started rushing me to the delivery room and I realized I wasn't getting my epidural and started hysterically repeating: I can't do this, I can't do this. And my DH very calmly said yes you can and my delivering doctor and nurses held me and said you can absolutely do this. 

I was nervous and scared but started pushing, at first I felt like my pushes weren't doing anything and I kept asking if he is coming down or if I'm doing it right. DH and nurses kept reassuring that he is coming down and can see his head. About 3 set of pushes of 3 I could feel the ring of fire and it was strong but with each set I could feel myself stretch, even though it was painful it felt right. Through it all I would cry that it burns, or hurts or I am tired but everytime it came to push I just did it no matter what. Second last set of pushes his head was half out and we had to wait for another contraction to push the rest of his head out. Even though it was uncomfortable as heck again I could feel myself stretch and it felt right.The last set of pushes head came out which felt insane, and body right after it at 9.31 pm, 30 minutes later!

I only saw him for a split second before he was wheeled to NICU and he had full head of black hair and looked like his daddy! Placenta came out 3 minutes later very easily and I only got a 1st degree tear with one stitch! It definitely burned and ached down there but after my ibuprofen and some other pain meds I felt better. Recovery was extremely easy! I do have some broken capillaries on my face from pushing!

We got to see him last night and he looks so amazing for 32 weeks. He doesn't need extra oxygen they just push air through him so his stomach doesn't collapse, his skin looks plump and pink. His little cries sound perfect. I haven't seen his eyes yet but DH said they are brown like his was when he was a baby, now they are emerald green so Im sure thats how his will end up being. 

They said we should be able to hold him today so I am very excited! It's all so surreal still... can't wrap my head around it. I was in active labor for about 3-5 hrs and dilated so extremely fast. Elijah will need to stay at the NICU for about 4-6 weeks but he is doing amazing!

https://i50.tinypic.com/1zb43fl.jpg


----------



## New_Wife

Bless your heart honey! I'm glad everything is ok, best of luck to you and your sweet baby boy.


----------



## PrincessBoo

I can't believe hes come already!! I hope your both ok. Keep us updated. Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Conundrum

Amazing job, congratulations. Hope you and LO are well


----------



## 1stB4by

Hope you're doing okay and baby doing well. A bit of a surprise seeing your this is it, your due date wasnt far from mine.
Congratulations :)
Looking forward to seeing some pictures xx


----------



## LEXUS09

Congrats hun!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hun, rest up


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Pixiegirllily

Oh wow!! I following your perfect bump then see this ! Congratulations xx


----------



## Smanderson

Ohhh wow Congratulations Doll hope you and Elijah are both well ...will be looking forward to pics :hug: so so happy for you and cant wait to reading your story xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats!


----------



## NurseSooz

Dollface! I can't believe it! Congratulations! He'll be the cutest! Wow you're a mama now!! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## sunnyday123

hope all is well :) :hugs:


----------



## Bethi22

Congrats! So glad to hear you're both healthy!


----------



## Jenny_J

Omg :-o glad your both ok and congratulations


----------



## pebbie1

Oh wow, glad all went well and Elijah is doing so well! Enjoy being a mummy xxx


----------



## dan-o

OMG!! Wasn't expecting to read that when I logged on this morning!! 
Congratulations hun, glad all went well, can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## little_lady

Congrats hun, hope all is well.

I do feel irrationally angry when people with later due dates go before me lol, but the main thing is your little one is healthy and happy, which sounds like he is!


----------



## twice unlucky

Congratulations!!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Chelle26

Congrats :)


----------



## justinmymind

I can't believe it! Good thing is that you both are ok. I bet he is the cutest thing ever. Congrats!


----------



## rooster100

Congrats! That was unexpected! Can't wait to see the pics! Xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Just read your story - you are a credit to women! You brave and most awesome soul! You have a beautiful son who will be just fine. I used to work in SCBU and 32-ers do just fine. Bless him. Did they give you any reason why you had prem rupture of membranes? 
Congrats on becoming a yummy mummy! Best of luck and keep us updated. Hope you heal/recover well. It seems so weird that you and I had matching dates and now you're a mum!


----------



## dollface85

NurseSooz said:


> Just read your story - you are a credit to women! You brave and most awesome soul! You have a beautiful son who will be just fine. I used to work in SCBU and 32-ers do just fine. Bless him. Did they give you any reason why you had prem rupture of membranes?
> Congrats on becoming a yummy mummy! Best of luck and keep us updated. Hope you heal/recover well. It seems so weird that you and I had matching dates and now you're a mum!

OMG thank you so much! so far they have no clue, they are testing the placenta to see if there was an infection or something but most likely he just wanted out lol


----------



## Smanderson

Wow Doll what an amazing story :hugs: you have done so well it must have been a huge shock for you going in to labor so soon but he looks great so hopefully he wont have to stay in hospital too long. 

Congratulations again and i hope you had a lovely cuddle with your beautiful son today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Wow what a story! Sorry he didn't cook a few weeks longer, but I bet he'll be home before you know it! Glad you are also recovering well, must have been quite a shock! I had a fast labour just like yours with my first, SO intense!! You did amazing, congratulations!


----------



## twice unlucky

Oh man the ring of fire!!! Is that when d head is about to pop out n u super fast pant through it?


----------



## Feff

Congratulations! Glad everything is going okay :flower:


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> Ill update more tomorrow but Elijah Timothy was born 3/5/13 at 9.31 pm weighing 4 lbs 13 oz, 17 inches tall with an apgar score of 9!
> Super fast and intense delivery naturally due to no time for epidural.
> Hurt like a b*tch but I'm still here and everyone is healthy!
> Pics coming tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you all for months of support!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So for the past few days I hadn't really experienced any significant changes, just felt more uncomfortable like we all do in the third tri, experienced a bit more discharge like 20% more and baby was as active as usual.
> 
> On the morning of 3/5 I felt a bit more wet so just incase I googled leaking amniotic fluid and thought thats probably not it but thank god I had my doctors appointment at 3 pm that day!
> So I went to work normally and I was training a new employee mainly sitting down. At 1.30 pm I stood up and felt a gush of liquid come out, I wobbled to the restroom, dried myself and thought I'm about to leave for my docs appointment in 30 minutes. But then I gushed again.. and again .. and again. So I called DH and said we should probably go to ER instead of my docs appointment and told him to bring be change of clothes.
> 
> Once we got to the ER my yoga pants were completely soaked all the way to my ankles and they took me back immediately. They hooked me to the monitor and his heart rate was perfect and I was having mild contractions that I couldn't really feel but could see my abdomen rising and lowering. By this time it was 3 pm. The doctors examined me and said I definitely broke my waters and baby is either coming today or in the next two weeks. They said they will try to get me to at least 34 weeks but its ultimately up to him.
> 
> They took a sample of my amniotic fluid to test how advanced his lungs were and also gave me the steroid shot to mature the lungs. At this time it was about 5-5.30 pm and DH parents and sister had arrived and I started to have moderate cramps that started to affect my speech, and it was all in my back.
> When I first arrived my cervix was closed but now by 7-7.30 I was 1 cm dilated.
> They started to get increasingly stronger and I started to ask for pain medication. They checked me again and I was 2-3 cm at around 8 pm.
> Once I got to the labor ward from triage they put something in my IV but it only made me feel high didn't help the contractions. At this point I was crying through my contractions and could not breath properly so the lack of oxygen made me throw up. With the next contraction I felt the need to push so they checked me again and I was 5 cm at 8:50 pm. At this point the called in the epidural that I was BEGGING for lol, but with the next contraction at 9 when I really felt the need to push I was at 10 cm!! They started rushing me to the delivery room and I realized I wasn't getting my epidural and started hysterically repeating: I can't do this, I can't do this. And my DH very calmly said yes you can and my delivering doctor and nurses held me and said you can absolutely do this.
> 
> I was nervous and scared but started pushing, at first I felt like my pushes weren't doing anything and I kept asking if he is coming down or if I'm doing it right. DH and nurses kept reassuring that he is coming down and can see his head. About 3 set of pushes of 3 I could feel the ring of fire and it was strong but with each set I could feel myself stretch, even though it was painful it felt right. Through it all I would cry that it burns, or hurts or I am tired but everytime it came to push I just did it no matter what. Second last set of pushes his head was half out and we had to wait for another contraction to push the rest of his head out. Even though it was uncomfortable as heck again I could feel myself stretch and it felt right.The last set of pushes head came out which felt insane, and body right after it at 9.31 pm, 30 minutes later!
> 
> I only saw him for a split second before he was wheeled to NICU and he had full head of black hair and looked like his daddy! Placenta came out 3 minutes later very easily and I only got a 1st degree tear with one stitch! It definitely burned and ached down there but after my ibuprofen and some other pain meds I felt better. Recovery was extremely easy! I do have some broken capillaries on my face from pushing!
> 
> We got to see him last night and he looks so amazing for 32 weeks. He doesn't need extra oxygen they just push air through him so his stomach doesn't collapse, his skin looks plump and pink. His little cries sound perfect. I haven't seen his eyes yet but DH said they are brown like his was when he was a baby, now they are emerald green so Im sure thats how his will end up being.
> 
> They said we should be able to hold him today so I am very excited! It's all so surreal still... can't wrap my head around it. I was in active labor for about 3-5 hrs and dilated so extremely fast. Elijah will need to stay at the NICU for about 4-6 weeks but he is doing amazing!
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/1zb43fl.jpg

Well done mama!! Just wanted to let you know my dd was born at 32+4 and she got home on day 12 , she had a really shaky start aswell. Will pray you guys get home quickly too :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

wow what a story well done mommy, 32 weekers do very well and he will be home soon enough


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg! I had no idea you even posted this. Sm told me you had the little one and sent me the link. Glad your both ok and he is doing really well. He's so adorable to :)

Congrats hunni super proud of you :):) xxxxx


----------



## dollface85

32+1 a day before Elijah was born and then 2PP

https://i49.tinypic.com/2vmt26g.jpg

More of Elijah
https://i50.tinypic.com/fvfl7o.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/ip7h8j.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/34dh3iv.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/301g287.jpg


----------



## New_Wife

He is gorgeous and you look great! Congratulations again :) Glad all is well!


----------



## Bethi22

You and Elijah look great!


----------



## Agiboma

2pp is that 2 days post partum OMG your stomach is looking wonderful


----------



## Smanderson

Awwww he is adorable!! Such a cutie :flower: and you look amazing, you did so well not to put any extra weight on in the pregnancy :flower: xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol sm ill be carrying extra weight lol i went and weighted myself in boots and im nearly 3 stone up which i was rather shocked at. So im trying not to over do it now lol and drinking bit more water xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Me too hun :dohh: im struggling to tell whats water retention and whats me being a greedy moo :blush: im hoping to bf so hopeully that and going on a diet will help get rid of the extra weight :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol me to. I can see it now one boob bigger than the other hahaha lolxxxx


----------



## PrincessBoo

You both look so well Im glad everything has turned out ok for you, good luck with the future and keep us updated xx


----------



## dan-o

Wow, you've really snapped back into shape!! 

Your LO is so precious, what a darling!! Hope he gets to go home very soon!!!


----------



## dollface85

Thank you so much everyone! I'm awake cause I need to pump every 3 hrs. I'm going in today at noon to try to feed him with skin to skin. He lost weight last night which I know is normal but freaked us out a bit. My bbs are starting to slowly get engorged how fun. My pets are driving me crazy hovering around and on me24/7. 

Sm & cherry I had so much fluid! I was pouring down amniotic fluid for hrs! Also immediately after giving birth all this bloating just dropped! Did not expect it it was so odd!


----------



## Smanderson

Doll i hope you have a lovely cuddle with him today and all goes well with feeding him :hugs: How does it feel to be a mummy? Try not to worry about the weight loss hun i think that happens after birth until they get used to feeding :thumbup: 

ohh i hope some of my weight is bloating and fluid too :flower: i have been allowing myself too many treats though so i suspect its more than just water :blush: whoops :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

i second that to SM lol xxx


----------



## rooster100

Omg doll you look AMAZING! he is adorable! Keep us updated and keep an eye on us april ladies to see our little babies :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Wow I was following you beautiful bump on the bump,thread and suddenly it wasn't a bump! Congratulations he looks perfect, and you were so brave, you did us ladies proud xx


----------



## Linz88

Omg 2PP :0 amazing x


----------



## dollface85

We tried feeding today and he kind of got a hang of it but his tummy was still pretty full so he wasn't very interested. Also got to do skin to skin for the first time and it was the most amazing thing ever. So simple but so powerful and felt so right! I'm hoping to post a video to youtube and maybe link it here in the next few days so you can see his big smile and contenment!! he was so happy!


----------



## Mellie1988

Huge congratulations on the birth of your little man, sounds like he is doing fab....and well you just look amazing for 2 days PP....so jealous lol!! 

x x x


----------



## dollface85

more pics!

https://imageshack.us/a/img26/1668/cam00295m.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img835/9819/cam00299.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img715/6403/cam00311.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img201/1461/cam00312.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img541/4082/cam00313.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img832/7181/photogrid1362861783678.jpg


----------



## New_Wife

He is such a doll baby :)


----------



## lesh07

He's gorgeous. Congrats hun. xxx


----------



## Cheska

Aw so cute congrats! Lovely name. 

That first pic with the cpap in brings back memories. He looks big but he will be teeny tiny! 

Is he home with you now?x


----------



## dollface85

still at NICU, well the intermediate nursery and he is in an open crib, weighs almost 6 lbs and is taking most of hisfeedings through mouth. once he has done that for 48 hrs for each feeding,he gets to come home!


----------



## angelandbump

Belated congratulations and what lovely news x


----------



## exoticsiren

Congrats hun glad babys doing well!


----------



## daniellex27

Hi dollface :) idk if you remember me, it's been a while! We were pregnant around the same time last year. And now my little girl is 5 months old :D I can't believe it's been so long! ..do you still make you tube videos? How are things going? (not trying to around like a creeper, just wanna kinda catch up) .
:D


----------

